# Japanese stocks



## It's Snake Pliskin (13 July 2005)

Have any of you more experienced traders/investors traded Japanese stocks?

I'm interested in the peculiarities of that part of the world and how the Tokyo stock exchange is different compared to Australian stocks. I'm aware of the economic and societal forces , but don't know anything about trading stocks there. 

Thankyou in advance.


----------



## TjamesX (14 July 2005)

Japan have had the better part of 15 years of asset price deflation - just the opposite of AUS and the US.

I would like to know more about Japanese stocks.... and real estate for that matter. Surely their economy has had enough pain to be actually poised for some upside eventually????


----------



## DTM (14 July 2005)

I would be interested too because it might rise IF Australia and the USA fall.


----------



## wayneL (14 July 2005)

DTM said:
			
		

> I would be interested too because it might rise IF Australia and the USA fall.





IF?


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (14 July 2005)

It actually rose today on the back of good US figures. 

http://www.tradingroom.com.au/news_...ished/2005/7/195/catf_050714_174600_1534.html

It's not a country I would invest in Real Estate in. Deflation is rampant, though some areas have potential. Japan has done well out of the china boom by selling large amounts of products, air conditioning etc. This has picked up their economy. 

I think it is naieve to expect the economy to ever get back to the bubble period levels, due to a declining population and no post war construction and expansion.


----------



## Page (18 October 2008)

right now after looking to all stock exchange in ASIA. Tokyo stock market is the safest till now.......... as it is the second largest stock market in the world after NYSE. So it might be a profitable decision for you.


----------

